# What Colors Do You See?



## Sgt_Gath (Feb 26, 2015)

This dress is tearing the internet apart and we can't explain it (yet)









> Some people look at it and see white and gold, other people see the same image as blue and black (or brown), and yet other people look at it and see blue and black one moment but white and gold the next.
> 
> Why do different people insist they see white and gold, black and blue, or even both depending on when they look? One potential answer is that color is a lie, as this tweet from Kathryn Long, a tech artist at video game development studio Bioware, shows:



Well, what do all of you see? 

Personally, I see blue and _very_ dark brown/grayish black.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2015)

It's white. Shadows are making it look blue. The lace is gold. Again, more shadows.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Feb 26, 2015)

White & gold, obviously​


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2015)

Blue and Black


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Feb 26, 2015)

Who cares what color it is? There's nothing complicated in removing it, I hope.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 26, 2015)

Periwinkle and chromatic brown.


----------



## mdk (Feb 26, 2015)

Prussian blue and midnight black.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2015)

One of my friends said it depends on the gadget you view it on, but I haven't looked at it on my phone so I don't know if that theory is true.


----------



## Scorpion (Feb 26, 2015)

My daughter showed this to me on her iphone.  I saw white and gold.  My daughter and my son saw black and blue......on the same device.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> This dress is tearing the internet apart and we can't explain it (yet)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw this earlier, and it is freaky.  One minute when I looked at it, it was white and gold.  I looked at it again a few minutes later while at my cousin's house and while she was looking at the same picture, and I saw it as CLEARLY blue with black lace, and she saw it as white and gold still.  Now, I see it as white and gold again.  This stupid dress is going to drive some people crazy, I'm sure.  So how's that OCD?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2015)

OMG!  I just looked again, and now it's black and blue again . . .


----------



## Scorpion (Feb 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > This dress is tearing the internet apart and we can't explain it (yet)
> ...


I was going to add. She thinks she's nuts or mom is.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2015)

Scorpion said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



Yes, my cousin and I were arguing about it for like an hour.  Lol.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Feb 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > This dress is tearing the internet apart and we can't explain it (yet)
> ...



You're actually the first person I've found to see both. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I see blue and a kind of brownish black.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2015)

And now it's white and gold again.    It's a magical dress!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



It seems like every time I look at the darn thing, it's either white and gold or blue and black.  I am seeing these colors clearly too.  No mistakes.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2015)

This dress is freaking me out!!!


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Feb 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> And now it's white and gold again.    It's a magical dress!





ChrisL said:


> It seems like every time I look at the darn thing, it's either white and gold or blue and black.  I am seeing these colors clearly too.  No mistakes.





ChrisL said:


> This dress is freaking me out!!!


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 26, 2015)

I can see it!   I can see pain!  I can see noise!  I'm going crazy!!  AAAaaaaarrrrrrggggggghhhhhhh!


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 26, 2015)

drifter said:


>



In that pic it appears royal blue and black.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Feb 26, 2015)

drifter said:


>



Is that the same dress?

Very clearly blue and black on that one.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2015)

It looks blue and black like pic I posted, can anyone post a picture of the white gold image from a device?


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 26, 2015)

There was already a thread recently on this topic.. . . 
Pat Robertson Used clothes can harbor demons. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2015)

Sherry said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I don't think it's the same dress but that's the colors I see on the original photo.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I don't think so, a friend sent it to me, but these are the colors I see in the original photo you posted.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Feb 26, 2015)

drifter said:


> It looks blue and black like pic I posted, can anyone post a picture of the white gold image from a device?


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2015)

Wow, that's really weird.  I am assuming you are posting what the colors look like to you.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > It looks blue and black like pic I posted, can anyone post a picture of the white gold image from a device?



I see it different.  Most of the time it is white and gold, but sometimes it is clearly blue and black. 






I believe it could be, church lady!


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Feb 26, 2015)

drifter said:


> Wow, that's really weird.



Oh, I'm sorry. Were you not asking for a picture of a white gold dress? lol


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that's really weird.
> ...



It has to be some kind of optical illusion or something.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Feb 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I repent! I repent!!!


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Feb 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Something like that. lol

Did you see the dress I just posted as white and gold?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



Yes, and the one drifter posted is blue and black.  The dress in the OP keeps changing colors on me though!    I hope that doesn't mean I'm crazy or something.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't see any brown.  The colors I see are dark blue with black lace or white with gold lace.  Someone had better do some splaining.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Feb 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Yes, and the one drifter posted is blue and black.  The dress in the OP keeps changing colors on me though!    I hope that doesn't mean I'm crazy or something.





ChrisL said:


> I don't see any brown.  The colors I see are dark blue with black lace or white with gold lace.  Someone had better do some splaining.



I'm sorry, but that can only mean that you have aggressive flesh eating space alien brain cancer. They'll have to amputate before it spreads. 

J/K! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's probably just something weird going on with how different people's brains process the image. Kind of makes you wonder _what else _we're all seeing differently. lol


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2015)

It all still looks Blue and Black to me


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, and the one drifter posted is blue and black.  The dress in the OP keeps changing colors on me though!    I hope that doesn't mean I'm crazy or something.
> ...



Well, I don't know if I know colors anymore . . .   This dress is evil, I tell you!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2015)

drifter said:


> It all still looks Blue and Black to me



I see a faded image of blue and black on the first one, white and gold on the second, and a dark blue and black on the last one.    But I keep looking at the same picture that Gath posted, and it keeps changing colors!  And even when looking at the same picture with my cousin, we both saw different colors.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Feb 26, 2015)

drifter said:


> It all still looks Blue and Black to me



Yea. They all look distinctly bluish, with dark trim to me.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Feb 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That dress needs an exorcism!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > It all still looks Blue and Black to me
> ...



Really?  That is so weird.  They all look different to me.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > It all still looks Blue and Black to me
> ...



Strange. It never changes colors for me.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



You call the priest.  I'll hold it down.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2015)

Professor Chris on Twitter This is the dress on the left and inverted on the right whiteandgold http t.co ZSAIntJotH


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Feb 26, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Professor Chris on Twitter This is the dress on the left and inverted on the right whiteandgold http t.co ZSAIntJotH



The one on the left is blue and black. The one on the right is white and gold, but with the color scheme inverted.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2015)

Gracie which color do you see?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Professor Chris on Twitter This is the dress on the left and inverted on the right whiteandgold http t.co ZSAIntJotH
> ...



Okay, but that still does not explain why two people see different colors when looking at the same picture!


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Feb 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



What do you see looking at it? 

Which side looks blue, and which looks white?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



It changed again.  Now I see the first one as a light blue with a brown-colored lace and the other one on my right is white with gold lace.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Feb 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That's basically what I'm seeing. 

Btw, how are you defining "lace?" Is the part around the waist "lace" for you?


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2015)

Blue with black lace then Gold with white lace 

First one the jacket is blue second one the jacket is gold


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



Yes, so actually it is white lace on gold, I guess.  I'm getting all confused by this stupid dress.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2015)

I swear the damn thing changes every time I look at it now.    I gotta get out of here!  I will not look at you anymore, dress!


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Feb 26, 2015)

Interesting idea:

Who can make out all the numbers on this?


----------



## Faun (Feb 26, 2015)

Looks red and green to me.


----------



## Porker (Feb 26, 2015)

baby blue and gold. I thought it to be shadows also until I used a color enhancing software on the photo.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Interesting idea:
> 
> Who can make out all the numbers on this?
> 
> View attachment 37252



The numbers I see are : 25, 29, 45, 56, 6, 8


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Feb 27, 2015)

The Science of Why No One Agrees on the Color of This Dress WIRED

According to this, the dress is, in fact, blue.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> This dress is tearing the internet apart and we can't explain it (yet)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see white and gold. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> The Science of Why No One Agrees on the Color of This Dress WIRED
> 
> According to this, the dress is, in fact, blue.



A touch of blue is often used to make white clothes appear "white and brighter". It's probably already been said.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Interesting idea:
> 
> Who can make out all the numbers on this?
> 
> View attachment 37252



Me, though the six is a little bit dodgy.

Greg


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Feb 27, 2015)

Explained Why People Can t Agree on the Color of that Dress

This appears to be the original dress.


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 27, 2015)

Sherry said:


> Periwinkle and chromatic brown.



Smart ass


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Interesting idea:
> 
> Who can make out all the numbers on this?
> 
> View attachment 37252



First column:  25, 45, 6.  

Second column:  29, 56, 8.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Explained Why People Can t Agree on the Color of that Dress
> 
> This appears to be the original dress.



The dress is possessed.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Explained Why People Can t Agree on the Color of that Dress
> 
> This appears to be the original dress.



The weirdest thing about it is when two people are looking at the same picture at the same time and seeing it in different colors.  I just can't figure it out.  Lol.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Feb 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > Explained Why People Can t Agree on the Color of that Dress
> ...



Weird thing is that they say the original picture is actually different than the actual dress due to lighting. 

Even though the *real *dress is blue and black, people who see black on the OP photo might be borderline color blind, because the lighting makes it more goldish than black.

How the Hell does that work?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 27, 2015)

snopes.com White and Gold Blue and Black Dress


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> snopes.com White and Gold Blue and Black Dress



Lol.  I'm not buying it.  I see the dress as either white or gold (most of the time) or blue and black, sometimes brown and light blue.  I don't think it has anything to do with emotions or anything like that.  It is some kind of ingenious optical illusion is what I think.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



Well, I know I'm not color blind.  It's definitely weird and something that I cannot explain.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

Damn, it was black and blue, and now it's white and gold again.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

This dress is the best optical illusion EVA!


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 27, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Weird thing is that they say the original picture is actually different than the actual dress due to lighting.
> 
> Even though the *real *dress is blue and black, people who see black on the OP photo might be borderline color blind, because the lighting makes it more goldish than black.
> 
> How the Hell does that work?


It's the white balance, which is color temperature. Only a high end prepress shop or graphic art studio is going to have their monitors (and printers) calibrated. There are expensive tools to do it and no cheap way. Everything is interpreted through hardware and software.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Damn, it was black and blue, and now it's white and gold again.


That's just your mood swings.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, it was black and blue, and now it's white and gold again.
> ...



  I must need some serious help then.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Feb 27, 2015)

LOL. Well... That was freaky as Hell. I *finally* saw the dress as white and gold.

I was reading an article on my phone, and when I got to the bottom of the page there was a link to an article about the dress, with a thumbnail image next to it. The dress was white and gold.

I was like, "Huh... Maybe it's that reverse negative image I saw earlier."

Then, *literally* as it was just dawning on me that it wasn't - the trim was gold, rather the fabric - it morphed back into the same old blue and black/dark brown dress I'd seen all along. I didn't even have to look away. It happened right in front of my eyes! 

Tell ya what, man. If it turns out this damn dress image is really some Lovecratian horror from the Nth dimension in disguise, I wouldn't be surprised at all. 

More seriously, I'm guessing that the smaller screen, paired with different lighting (I'm in a hallway with fluorescent bulbs over head) probably threw things off. When my brain realized it had made an "oopsie" and was looking at an image it had seen before, it switched back.

Freaking amazing how that works.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> LOL. Well... That was freaky as Hell. I *finally* saw the dress as white and gold.
> 
> I was reading an article on my phone, and when I got to the bottom of the page there was a link to an article about the dress, with a thumbnail image next to it. The dress was white and gold.
> 
> ...



I don't think it's the lighting.  It changed for me many times and I was sitting in the exact same spot, and that still doesn't explain why two different people see the same picture of the same dress as being two different colors.  Demon dress!


----------



## RKMBrown (Feb 27, 2015)

I see white and gold.  But the color you think you see is often based on perspective bias.  Your brain can convince you of a great many things.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> I see white and gold.  But the color you think you see is often based on perspective bias.  Your brain can convince you of a great many things.



I don't think so because then it would happen all the time.  We would all be seeing things in different colors.


----------



## RKMBrown (Feb 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > I see white and gold.  But the color you think you see is often based on perspective bias.  Your brain can convince you of a great many things.
> ...


If you want to see "blue" instead of "white" make a peep hole with your hand close one eye and look through the peep hole in your hand at just the center of the dress.  Now you'll see that the dress is really light blue and brown.  

What's happening is the intense bright part of the image is convincing your brain that it's white.  When you peep only at the middle of the dress you don't see the intense bright white that is causing bias.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



It isn't brown at all.  The color of the actual dress is blue and black.  It was all over the Today Show this morning.  It is a blue dress with black lace.  However, when my cousin and I were looking at the same picture at the same time, while in the same room, we saw it as being two different colors.  And, as I stated, if that was the case, then none of us would ever agree on the color of things, but that is just not the case.  As far as I know, this is only a phenomenon with THIS dress.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Feb 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



And more specifically, this one particular *photo* of that dress.

It's likely that the camera screwed something up.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Still strange that two people will look at the same image in the same room at the same time and see it as different colors, don't you think?  So far there has been absolutely no valid explanation for it, IMO.  It must be some kind of optical illusion that is just really, really good.  I have no idea how it could be done.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

It's also strange that most people are seeing the dress as white and gold when it is really blue and black.


----------



## RKMBrown (Feb 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> It's also strange that most people are seeing the dress as white and gold when it is really blue and black.


Nah not strange at all.  Put any light blue dress in between you and a bright light and you brain will bias out the light blue. FYI the sky is not blue either.   Your eyes and brain are flawed instruments.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It's also strange that most people are seeing the dress as white and gold when it is really blue and black.
> ...



Maybe so, but if that was the case, it would happen more often, don't you think?  I've never had that happen before.  And if that was the case, my cousin and I would have seen the same thing, no?  We were sitting next to each other and looking at the dress on her computer.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

Anyways, I heard that the dress has sold out and there are even some on back order.  It was an ingenious advertising campaign.    Lol.


----------



## RKMBrown (Feb 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It happens all the time... "wash out" but usually when you are squinting because you are trying to see something that is being washed out by bright light... you don't ask other people what color the thing is.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Feb 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...





ChrisL said:


> It's also strange that most people are seeing the dress as white and gold when it is really blue and black.



Exactly. It's an optical illusion having to do with how different people's brains perceive color under certain kinds of light.

Interestingly, I actually read that "night owls" are more likely to see blue and black, while people who are more used to daytime lighting see white and gold. The second group apparently interprets the lighting in the picture differently than the night people, and that causes their brain to give them an incorrect color scheme for the dress.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 27, 2015)

white and tan/gold.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Yes, but this would have been realized I think.  Us women talk about dresses and clothes all the time!  Lol.  We look at pictures online of dresses, in the store, everywhere, and we talk about them too.


----------



## RKMBrown (Feb 27, 2015)

I took a color blind or not test once... the guy showed me a red light ... then a mostly white light that had some pink... he asks me what color I said pink... he looks at me and says are you sure?  I say well it's mostly white but I can still see some red reflection in the light from the other red film on the other slide.... rofl.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



Well, I see it in either color depending on when I look at it.  It was white and gold, and then I was reading an article about it, looked up, and it looked blue and black again.  It is so strange!  It just doesn't seem like lighting has anything to do with it, given how often it was changing color for me.


----------



## RKMBrown (Feb 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 Yeah well 99999 times out of a 100000 they put the light in front of the dress not behind it.  Well unless it's a playboy spread


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Feb 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That's what scientists were saying, in any eventuality. :shrug:

I'm pretty sure that it has more to do with the lighting conditions present in the photo itself than where you are personally, however.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



Scientist say there is man-made global warming too!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



Still doesn't explain why two people sitting in the same room at the same time, looking at the same photo see it in two completely different colors.  I mean, they aren't even similar colors.  Sorry, I think you are wrong.


----------



## RKMBrown (Feb 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Actually... white includes blue.  On a computer image, white is red + green + blue.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



Isn't it black that includes all the colors?


----------



## RKMBrown (Feb 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



On a computer screen black is the absense of red green and blue.


----------



## RKMBrown (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Sgt_Gath (Feb 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Well, again, because their brains are telling them two different things.

One guy's brain is saying "The light in this picture isn't right, which means the color isn't really blue, so I'm going to correct it to white instead." The other guy's brain doesn't see a problem to begin with, so it sticks with blue.

Different people are just wired differently, I guess. This photo simply serves to show it in a really obvious way. Lol


----------



## RKMBrown (Feb 27, 2015)

I have blue eyes.  I wonder if the color of my eyes has led to filtering out blue more than others who have say... brown eyes.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



No!  It's a devil dress, dammit!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> I have blue eyes.  I wonder if the color of my eyes has led to filtering out blue more than others who have say... brown eyes.



I have blue eyes too.  I see the dress differently almost every time I look at it.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

So I'm the only one who voted for combination?  No one else sees it differently when they look at the dress?  I've seen it as gold and white and black and blue.  Also, once it looked almost blue and gold.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Feb 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Lol. I actually found a pretty interesting video on the subject.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 28, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



Okay, but this doesn't explain how two people sitting next to one another see it as two completely different colors.  I think these people are just trying to guess.  Also, I would look at the dress one moment, and it would be black and blue and then the next moment it would be gold and white???  This just doesn't explain it, or not well enough.  Two people looking at the same dress at the same time in the same room should be seeing it under the same kind of "light" because it's a picture.  Instead, we see it as two completely different colors.  It isn't moving in and out of the light or anything.  We see it as two completely different colors though.  

Yeah, I've heard this explanation several times already but it really isn't a very good explanation, IMO.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Feb 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That's the thing though, it's not the light in the room that usually confuses people. It's *the light in the picture itself*.

People interpret that light differently, so they see different things. 

Some people's brains just can't make up their minds on it one way or the other, so it goes back and forth. :shrug:


----------



## RKMBrown (Feb 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Person 1 with brain 1 and set of eyes 1 looks at image.  Person 2 with brain 2 and set of eyes 2 looks at image.  Brain 1 processes image and sees white and gold.  Brain 2 processes image and sees blue and black.  

Brain 1 and brain 2 are both correct.

The blueish pixels in the image are washed out.  The bluish pixels in the image also include a level of red and a level of green.  The red and green in the pixels washes out the blue forming white.  An equal amount of red blue and green is white on a computer screen.  The difference between red blue and green is subtle in some versions of this picture.  The person that took the picture took it with a bright light behind the dress.  This washes out the pixels for the dress, making the emphasis on blue in the dress washed out. 

Brain 1 correctly identifies the dress as white because they are being shown as only very slightly blue.  
Brain 2 correctly identifies the blue in the dress by focusing in on the subtle blue shown in the dress.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 28, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



Well, why do I see it differently almost every time I look at it?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 28, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



Well *shrug* why doesn't this happen all the time?  I look at pictures of dresses in magazines and online with my friends all the time.  We talk about the dresses, things like "oh, I really like the cute pink dress," etc.  This has never happened before to me.


----------



## skye (Feb 28, 2015)

I see the color of stupidity!

I mean .....I  have never heard of anything more idiotic than this!


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 28, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> This dress is tearing the internet apart and we can't explain it (yet)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are an idiot.  That's what I see.  My internet is completely intact.  Maybe YOU think about "dresses" too much.  That is unless you want to wear one like Giuliani.  And there is nothing wrong with that in our modern world.  Does it mean you are gay?  Or a queer?  A fag?  A pillow biting cum guzzler?  Maybe.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Feb 28, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > This dress is tearing the internet apart and we can't explain it (yet)
> ...



Well, fuck you too, I guess. :shrug:


----------



## Mineva (Feb 28, 2015)

Blue and Brown


----------



## RKMBrown (Feb 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Perspective bias. 





It's the same issue with this box.  Which square is in front the bottom right one or the top left one.  Your brain can easily make it work either way.

They are both correct.  You get to decide which you want to believe.  The best answer is both.  Thus with the dress white / gold is just as correct as blue / black.  Why?  Because the guy who took the photo washed it out so much so as to make it hard to tell.  

Sort of like how the above box is washed out...  Now if you add more detail to the above box you can fix it...


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 28, 2015)

Sgt_Gath said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



Whoa there Hoss.  I'm just messin with you.  Or am I?????


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > This dress is tearing the internet apart and we can't explain it (yet)
> ...



Well, that was totally uncalled for.  It's an interesting thread and the phenomena is certainly interesting that people are seeing this one dress in all different colors to some of us.  If you don't care, then you don't have to post here or read about it, or you can, but there is no need to be a jerk about it.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Looks like a 3-dimensional square box to me.  No mystery there.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



It didn't seem like it, and Sgt is a very good guy.  He's a good friend of mine.


----------

